# Problem with information overlaid in the EVF not showing up at times



## Kit Lens Jockey (Nov 11, 2018)

Has anyone else experienced this? Somewhat frequently, when I go to look through the viewfinder, the image in the viewfinder has absolutely none of the proper info overlaid on top of the video stream in the viewfinder... No AF point, so shooting info, no grid display, nothing. The camera still seems to function, but it's hard to say for sure since there's no info displayed in the EVF confirming that the image is in focus, etc. If I quickly switch the camera off and then back on, even without taking my eye away from the viewfinder, all of the overlaid information comes back. This is very annoying, and I hope Canon fixes this bug.


----------



## Viggo (Nov 11, 2018)

I’m definitely experiencing that


----------



## Pooshoes (Nov 11, 2018)

I find when I change aperature with the control ring on my rf 24-105 it lags at least a second. Anyone experience this?


----------



## photennek (Nov 11, 2018)

Does it also not focus? I've had a few times when after some inactivity (likely at least 15 secs, perhaps a lot more) it shows the view in EVF but it doesn't respond to my button presses, at least not taking focus. After I somehow manage to take one picture, it returns to normal operation. Haven't turned it off this far...


----------



## Act444 (Nov 11, 2018)

Pooshoes said:


> I find when I change aperature with the control ring on my rf 24-105 it lags at least a second. Anyone experience this?



Definitely a lag when using the ring in my tests - however, I experienced it to be "only" a split second or so. But enough to be noticeable


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 11, 2018)

Kit Lens Jockey said:


> Has anyone else experienced this? Somewhat frequently, when I go to look through the viewfinder, the image in the viewfinder has absolutely none of the proper info overlaid on top of the video stream in the viewfinder... No AF point, so shooting info, no grid display, nothing. The camera still seems to function, but it's hard to say for sure since there's no info displayed in the EVF confirming that the image is in focus, etc. If I quickly switch the camera off and then back on, even without taking my eye away from the viewfinder, all of the overlaid information comes back. This is very annoying, and I hope Canon fixes this bug.


If you can duplicate it, send a list of steps to make it happen to Canon, otherwise just report that it happens at random. Canon fixes issues if enough people report them so they can determine if its a firmware issue, or just a malfunctioning camera.

Please report it, any one who has the issue can do it.


----------



## dak723 (Nov 11, 2018)

Any chance that you are hitting the info button - which will toggle between the various EVF screens? Not likely, but that's the only thing I can think of aside from it being a bug.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 11, 2018)

I don't see a overlay in my EVF for video, except the focus point. No level or other data is overlayed. There is some minimal information at the bottom of the evf where it doesn't overlay the image. I admit that I don't do video, so maybe there is something to add a overlay in setup.


----------



## bhf3737 (Nov 12, 2018)

Kit Lens Jockey said:


> Has anyone else experienced this? Somewhat frequently, when I go to look through the viewfinder, the image in the viewfinder has absolutely none of the proper info overlaid on top of the video stream in the viewfinder... No AF point, so shooting info, no grid display, nothing. The camera still seems to function, but it's hard to say for sure since there's no info displayed in the EVF confirming that the image is in focus, etc. If I quickly switch the camera off and then back on, even without taking my eye away from the viewfinder, all of the overlaid information comes back. This is very annoying, and I hope Canon fixes this bug.



When in video mode, before pushing the video record button I see the info on both viewfinder and back screen. After pushing record, only minimal info at the bottom of viewfinder and AF point are shown, grid, histogram and info on the left (shooting mode, recording format, etc.) disappear. When stop recording the info comes back again. I couldn't find anything in the settings to always display overlays while recording.

- Does the symptom you report happen after you press the record button or always? 
- Are you by any chance in A+ (Scene Intelligence Auto) mode? (That is the only mode that minimal info is displayed on both the viewfinder and the back screen.)
- Are you using some slow memory card? It seems that while the system is emptying the buffer after shooting ended the info won't be displayed. For fast memory cards it is almost instantaneous but for slow cards It may take a few seconds.
- In the set basic settings (red) pane 4 have you set HDMI display to both camera and external devices or just external devices?
- Did you change in the settings (yellow) no. 4 pane "Shooting Info Display" in the menus?


----------



## Viggo (Nov 12, 2018)

bhf3737 said:


> When in video mode, before pushing the video record button I see the info on both viewfinder and back screen. After pushing record, only minimal info at the bottom of viewfinder and AF point are shown, grid, histogram and info on the left (shooting mode, recording format, etc.) disappear. When stop recording the info comes back again. I couldn't find anything in the settings to always display overlays while recording.
> 
> - Does the symptom you report happen after you press the record button or always?
> - Are you by any chance in A+ (Scene Intelligence Auto) mode? (That is the only mode that minimal info is displayed on both the viewfinder and the back screen.)
> ...


All of this is correct in my camera, and it happens at random, so definitely a bug.


----------



## Kit Lens Jockey (Nov 13, 2018)

bhf3737 said:


> When in video mode, before pushing the video record button I see the info on both viewfinder and back screen. After pushing record, only minimal info at the bottom of viewfinder and AF point are shown, grid, histogram and info on the left (shooting mode, recording format, etc.) disappear. When stop recording the info comes back again. I couldn't find anything in the settings to always display overlays while recording.
> 
> - Does the symptom you report happen after you press the record button or always?
> - Are you by any chance in A+ (Scene Intelligence Auto) mode? (That is the only mode that minimal info is displayed on both the viewfinder and the back screen.)
> ...


You don't seem to understand. This isn't "minimal info." This is *NO* info. Nothing along the bottom of the viewfinder, nothing in the middle, nothing at all, except the feed of what's coming through the lens. This is during stills shooting, not video. Furthermore, this will happen in the EVF when the camera has just switched over from the display on the rear that had a lot of info displayed on it. All the info that was just shown on the display is gone.

The problem is resolved by quickly turning the camera off then on again. If this were an issue with me inadvertently setting it to a shooting info mode that displayed no info in the EVF, this would not be changed just by turning the camera off then on again. It would stay in the same mode of showing no info in the EVF. This is also not right after taking photos, so there's no strange buffer issue going on.

What's the proper way to actually report this to Canon?


----------



## bhf3737 (Nov 13, 2018)

Kit Lens Jockey said:


> You don't seem to understand. This isn't "minimal info." This is *NO* info. Nothing along the bottom of the viewfinder, nothing in the middle, nothing at all, except the feed of what's coming through the lens. This is during stills shooting, not video. Furthermore, this will happen in the EVF when the camera has just switched over from the display on the rear that had a lot of info displayed on it. All the info that was just shown on the display is gone.
> 
> The problem is resolved by quickly turning the camera off then on again. If this were an issue with me inadvertently setting it to a shooting info mode that displayed no info in the EVF, this would not be changed just by turning the camera off then on again. It would stay in the same mode of showing no info in the EVF. This is also not right after taking photos, so there's no strange buffer issue going on.
> 
> What's the proper way to actually report this to Canon?


Well in that case, this symptom does not happen in my EOS-R camera. Meaning that it is not hapenning in every R camera across the board. We have seen in the thread two reported cases of having this problem and two cases that do not.
There are two possibilities:
1. Your settings are the culprit. Resetting the camera and see whether the symptom shows up will confirm that.
2. Your camera is from a faulty batch. Then if me, I would return the camera and as for replacement. I won't wait for the firmware update, etc.

For reporting to Canon, as mentioned earlier by Mt. Spokane, I guess you should document all steps to reproduce the case and ask CPS to tell you where to send the info.


----------



## BillB (Nov 13, 2018)

bhf3737 said:


> Well in that case, this symptom does not happen in my EOS-R camera. Meaning that it is not hapenning in every R camera across the board. We have seen in the thread two reported cases of having this problem and two cases that do not.
> There are two possibilities:
> 1. Your settings are the culprit. Resetting the camera and see whether the symptom shows up will confirm that.
> 2. Your camera is from a faulty batch. Then if me, I would return the camera and as for replacement. I won't wait for the firmware update, etc.
> ...


In my 5DIV, the INFO button can be used to toggle the amount of overlay information shown on the LCD during Liveview. The default is that there four choices for the amount of information displayed, with one of the choices being no overlay information displayed. Early on, I managed to get into the no information displayed mode without intending to do so, and eventually figured what was going on.


----------



## Viggo (Nov 13, 2018)

BillB said:


> In my 5DIV, the INFO button can be used to toggle the amount of overlay information shown on the LCD during Liveview. The default is that there four choices for the amount of information displayed, with one of the choices being no overlay information displayed. Early on, I managed to get into the no information displayed mode without intending to do so, and eventually figured what was going on.


 
Still not the case here. Anyone that comes across this issue knows that it is no setting


----------



## Kit Lens Jockey (Nov 13, 2018)

No matter what display mode you're in, I don't think any of them make it so that not even the AF points or 3x3 grid (if you have it turned on) show up in the EVF. And that is what this is.

When I say nothing in the EVF, again, I mean *NOTHING*. Even though I have the 3x3 grid turned on, it's not there. No AF points show up at all. All you see is the feed of what the sensor is seeing, nothing else. When I turn the camera off and then back on, everything comes back, including the 3x3 grid, the AF points, and all of the other info.

This is not just me accidentally putting the camera into a certain mode without realizing it. This is a bug.


----------

